# How do you know what foods bother you?????



## gemsab (Apr 4, 2002)

I was just diagnosed with IBS a few weeks ago. Right now I just use Metamucil nightly and try and watch what I eat. My problem is discerning what foods actually trigger my symptoms. I keep a food journal but how can you determine exactly what bothers you especially when you eat a number of different things during a day. In other words, how do I know if it is the pizza I ate for lunch or the salad or the meat I had for dinner the day before. Any help would be appreciated. Emmy Lou


----------



## abcdefg (Apr 1, 2001)

I am reading a book Food Allergy and Food Intolerance, Jonathan Brostoff suggested by Julia/MikeNoLomotil. It explains different ways to figure out which food(s) are causing the problem.


----------



## gemsab (Apr 4, 2002)

Thanks, abcdefg, I ordered that book today!


----------

